# and the winner is............................



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

Judderz, for probably the first clipless moment while wearing the new CC kit 

This isn't that moment, (sadly I was away down the road and missed it), but it was taken on the same ride this morning after a gruelling ascent 

CC Kit on the West Lancashire Moors HERE


----------



## Judderz (9 Sep 2012)

You can go off people you know


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

Muhahahahahahaha


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (9 Sep 2012)

I'm saying nothing since I was still gasping for breath myself at that point!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Oldspice (13 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


>


 
HUBA HUBA Nice legs


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> CC Kit on the West Lancashire Moors HERE


I already know that West Lancashire is in the UK ... Couldn't you zoom the map in a bit?


----------



## roadrash (13 Oct 2012)

where abouts is the photo taken??


----------



## Scoosh (13 Oct 2012)

Judderz said:


> You can go off people you know


Well, we know you can go off a bike ... 

(only kidding - we've all been there, done that - just not necessarily with a cameraman to hand ! )


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I already know that West Lancashire is in the UK ... Couldn't you zoom the map in a bit?


Can't seem to post a link to the actual spot? When I copy and paste the link it just shows the generic area, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Can't seem to post a link to the actual spot? When I copy and paste the link it just shows the generic area, what am I doing wrong?


Don't copy the address from the address bar, click the chain icon next to the top left corner of the map (chain=link!) and the detailed link will be displayed for you to copy.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Don't copy the address from the address bar, click the chain icon next to the top left corner of the map (chain=link!) and the detailed link will be displayed for you to copy.


Aha! Cheers Mr J. Have a go at THIS then


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Aha! Cheers Mr J. Have a go at THIS then


Ah, I wondered what that road looked like! I went to watch the Commonwealth Games road races at Rivington and thought I'd like to cycle round there some time but never got round to it. 

When I get fit again after my current health problems, I'll figure out a loop to get me to Rivington and back without too much time riding on busy main roads and organise a forum ride to do it. [I just had a quick go - roughly 80-85 lumpy miles, some A-roads pretty much inevitable but a lot of nice looking quieter roads in between!]


----------

